# My pesky friends think that my house is a cyber cafe :(



## *GandaBerunda* (Jan 29, 2008)

my 'friends' think that my house is a cyber cafe. They just barge in whenever they feel like surfin the net. They dont even have the courtesy of asking me permission to use my comp. They make my desktop a mess by downloading pics of some useless celebrities. what do i do? they atleast hijack my computer from me for atleast 2-3 hours a day....i'm sick of them...i'm not sure how to go about wit this....They spend all their time chatting with their friends on orkut.....


----------



## raksrules (Jan 29, 2008)

Put up an administrator login ONLY with password. Remove all other user accounts and also disable to Guest account


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

First off, you should know it seems like your friends are taking advantage of you.... so you should control this first off.... 

now for the tech advice 

The easiest way to piss them off is to block off critical websites like orkut [which they use frequently]. This can be acheived by editing your hosts file : 

for example : 

if you want to block orkut, open your hosts file , it is in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

*and add the line : 

127.0.0.1 orkut.com

to block orkut. This way they will not be able to access orkut and you can tell them there is some kind of ISP problem. 

This probably will not work if they are geeks 

[/FONT]


----------



## raksrules (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there any way that only certain sites can open and all other sites will be blocked 
If there is then make all sites related to

Aashta TV
Sanskar TV
GOD TV
Baba Ramdev


accessible and all others blocked.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont want to start a war but , install any linux in you system and make it boot to init 3  .. they wont get GUI  , one more thing you can do is to enable BIOS password


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Is there any way that only certain sites can open and all other sites will be blocked
> If there is then make all sites related to
> 
> Aashta TV
> ...



no man, not AFAIK.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

or just *LOCK YOUR HOUSE'S DAMN DOOR*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

U can make ur internet connection really crawl with a little trick nd it just takes 30 sec. And they ll just hate ur system for the browsing speeds
rightclick my computer>properties>hardware>device manager>ports>communication port(com1)>and in its properties under 'bit per second set the lowest nd apply.

Now it will take years to load up pages. And u can do it back after they leave ur peace after some cursing[ur PC]. U just say the ISP sux. And just talk to them sometimes bout how slow ur connection has become.

And if they getaround this trick, ur only choice is to get a DOG tied to the computer table.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 29, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] This probably will not work if they are geeks [/FONT]



And if they are present in this forum and also if they read Digit


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> U can make ur internet connection really crawl with a little trick nd it just takes 30 sec. And they ll just hate ur system for the browsing speeds
> rightclick my computer>properties>hardware>device manager>ports>communication port(com1)>and in its properties under 'bit per second set the lowest nd apply.
> 
> Now it will take years to load up pages. And u can do it back after they leave ur peace after some cursing[ur PC]. U just say the ISP sux. And just talk to them sometimes bout how slow ur connection has become.


Really?? Does it work? In case of modem connected through the LAN port also?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

Yup it works and it can even improve ur net speed if u set it at maximum And this works even if u connect thru lan port.


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Jan 29, 2008)

i cant disable orkut coz i too use it quite frequently to keep track of events in my skool community.......I want a program which will disable the internet if they open sites such as their profile on orkut or do search for any celebrity names....they are not geeks and none of them are present on this forum.....they dont have the slightest clue about computers....they struggle to even do a image search in google.......I'm thinking of installing a keylogger so that i can get thier passwords and then change it so that i can get my revenge on them *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

> my 'friends' think that my house is a cyber cafe. They just barge in whenever they feel like surfin the net.



Increase the rates  maybe Rs. 150/- an hour


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ then i'll be a millionaire by this week


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 29, 2008)

^^How is this possible. In a week there are 24*7=168 hours. Even if you assume they do this for 168 hours in a week, you would get 25200Rs.To become a millionaire you would need to tolerate them for just 6666.66666666................... hours( or 277 days) only. So go ahead . The forum would welcome a millionaire.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ oh come on man, it was a joke! 

And dom1nat0r, awesome tip man!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

U sure are a gud math processor nd doing number crunching really well


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

asnvin said:


> ^^How is this possible. In a week there are 24*7=168 hours. Even if you assume they do this for 168 hours in a week, you would get 25200Rs.To become a millionaire you would need to tolerate them for just 6666.66666666................... hours( or 277 days) only. So go ahead . The forum would welcome a millionaire.


lolololol..


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> And if they are present in this forum and also if they read Digit



if they are present on this forum and have read this thread, i think his problem wud be solved....they'll get the hint

best solution is install a keylogger, get their passwords, change it, then make them fall on their knees and swear they shall never again take u for granted before revealing the passwords to them
(FYI thats exactly what i'd do)


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2008)

xbonez said:


> best solution is install a keylogger, get their passwords, change it, then make them fall on their knees and swear they shall never again take u for granted before revealing the passwords to them
> (FYI thats exactly what i'd do)


Well, that's a wicked idea...


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ me likey!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

A few clarifications:

1. Do you charge them for browsing ? Or is it free ?
2. How can they just barge in ? Is the door always open ?
3. Do you have a parent/sibling/spouce who doesn't mind letting them in for browsing ?
4. Have you ever concidered telling them a plain NO when they come ?


----------



## jxcess (Jan 29, 2008)

use gandhigiri. always smile when they come to ur house and use ur comp.  when they leave ask them to sit for a few more hours. after 3 days they will not bother u.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

^ +1 :d


----------



## chesss (Jan 29, 2008)

Encourage ur parents to learn computers and start teaching them ur pc just when ur friends are visiting..
ur parents will get the impression that the pc is 'busy' 
heck u cld ask ur parents to pretend to be busy and sit in front of the pc when they are about to come .
Just open *www.typingtutor.org/ and ask your parents to (pretend to ) learn typing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

jxcess said:


> use gandhigiri. always smile when they come to ur house and use ur comp.  when they leave ask them to sit for a few more hours. after 3 days they will not bother u.


Or go one step further. Start preaching/teaching about really booooring stuff like ooooooold games, alternatives to Orkut existant in 1979, etc.

A BIOS Password will be useful. When they come, tell that you forgot the bios password, and you can't use the system for a few weeks till the repair guy comes and fixes it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 30, 2008)

Simply hit *Windows+L* as soon as your friends come and don't tell them the password even if they threaten your life !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats wud be nasty nd will ride those friends away...after all they are friends, nd he just need to restrict the browsing na?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> A BIOS Password will be useful. When they come, tell that you forgot the bios password, and you can't use the system for a few weeks till the repair guy comes and fixes it.



man, if his keyboard gets damaged by chance ..........he will hav to copy paste the BIOS password ok!!!!

source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79300


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 30, 2008)

Lose the jerks, don't need friends like them.


----------



## krates (Jan 30, 2008)

This has happened with me once

and i have got rid of it by installing ubuntu on my system

they were unable to understand any thing and after saying 

some **** gone. and if they ever when you have windows installed ask you to open your comp firstly tell them lemme do some setting first

open up the bios and 

make computer mhz(overclocking) very high more high then the system can handle and when you will open your computer 

voila you will get black screen

the comp will not open  untill you clear off the cmos 

and i definately know those fools must not be knowing this

thanks
krates


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 30, 2008)

ever heard of "Bobby Darling" ? start acting like him/her whenever they arrive, they'll vanish away instantly  

j/k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^  hahahahaha


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 30, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> ever heard of "Bobby Darling" ? start acting like him/her whenever they arrive, they'll vanish away instantly
> 
> j/k



   wow... wat a creative advice there...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2008)

show the courage to say you dont want them working in ur pc.if they are really ur friends,they can understand.else leave their friendship.just say a fcuk off will do  dont feel for their humiliation by you!


----------



## adi007 (Jan 30, 2008)

my suggestion...
allow them to use net for one day...
In the next day pack ur system and hide it somewhere..
tell ur friends that the system has got problems and tell them that it was because of them with a angry face..
tell them that u had given the system to some person to get repaired..after 2 days tell them that he charged some 5000 rs and again angry face has to be maintained..
tell them ur parents are angry and wouln't let the system on for more that couple of hrs. so finally tell them not to come to ur house for browsing because ur parents are angry..


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Jan 30, 2008)

the problem is that my parents think that those guys are my "near and dear friends" as they keep visiting me so often.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

*GandaBerunda* said:


> the problem is that my parents think that those guys are my "near and dear friends" as they keep visiting me so often.....


Wow! If thats the case, directly eXplain your parents the situation.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 30, 2008)

install UBUNTU!! +1000000 
my many of my friend come but i dont bother because they r not doing any USELESS THING like orkut chatting and all , just they use for 5-10 mins to take out matter from wikipedia for project . if they need to chat or surf they go to netcafe  
i have a BSNL bill that states Rs. 3246 , when i was in plan 250 .that i showed to them . 

just dont make useless friends that go to ORKUT!!

i hate ORKUT


----------



## Ron (Jan 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> rightclick my computer>properties>hardware>device manager>ports>communication port(com1)>and in its properties under 'bit per second set the lowest nd apply.



Go to Connect To>Dial up connection?Propertise>Configure> Max Speed >Ok>

Works Well........
Gud Tip Buddy


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 30, 2008)

Friends!!!! I think you'll have to drop the r
Show them the man you are and kick their a/r/s/e
No need to get all techie^^^^^^^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Friends!!!! I think you'll have to drop the r
> Show them the man you are and kick their a/r/s/e
> No need to get all techie^^^^^^^


You have a point, but still...

......there is nothing better than indirect harassment. Like for example, you can make the system eXtremely slow, disable images, java, and every other disablable stuff in your web browser and lock it with a passoword(making changes). Hide Internet Browsers to prevent the "friends" finding them on your computer, autoplay using some software music that your friends loath, password protect access to orkut(but make it look like a virus), etc.

In the end, just shout that its all because of them that the comp is facing all the troubles(which is partially true) and hence ask them to fug off.

If they say please, say "Please Fug Off".


----------



## max_demon (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got a way ...

when they come, keep open a orkut phishing page. they will think it is real orkut n they will login . u will get their password... then sell them their passwords for Rs.100


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 30, 2008)

Another solution: If they are Windows only users:
Back up your data and install Linux and use the fluxbox window manager. 

When they come tell them how good it is, light on system resources, blah blah....Open a shell and throw a few commands like ls and tell them'"who needs an explorer anyway"

They'll RUNAWAY

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

masturbate  on your keyboard!

or seriously speaking rub your mouse and keyobard with shiny layers of butter and malai, and sauce mixed with your saliva. Now when they come make sure u are eating AND using the PC. they wldn't want to touch that keyboard again


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ewwwww...... was my first thought and my second too.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2008)

i want it all clean, no buttery kb and mouse.


just do one thing ask them to lend u some money(1k-2k) for some urgent work, say them its urgent, may be they will never be seen near ur house next time.

And the one that helps u out will indeed be ur well wisher, so pay him some genrosity


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

This is fun 
heres another - I don't have any links , but there are apps that give the impression that somethings gone wrong with the PC. Like that one, 'customizable' BSOD  or one that gives a message that your system is infected with a virus. When this happens start shouting 'virus aagaya virus aagaya, kharab kar diya kharab kar diya'. 
So just schedule one of those lil apps to run whenever ur friends are there.

SPAM - submit their email addresses to every gay site u can find. BAS!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

take a screenshot of your clean Desktop.save it somewhere.when ur friends approach,make that screenshot opened in some image manager to full screen.say to ur friends that the system hanged and even hesitate to show a BSOD! 
^this is what I advised earlier to someone who started the same type  of thread


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Jan 31, 2008)

will try out chessss's indea today..it might work....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

if you're on Vista, use the parental controls, it rocks, you can control what app. your friend can use, you can even block downloads

just did it for a friend, who's coming over tomorow


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 4, 2008)

@*GandaBerunda*
u gonna try chess' idea? post no: 45 ???are u sure u wanna do it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 4, 2008)

*GandaBerunda* said:


> will try out chessss's indea today..it might work....





chesss said:


> masturbate  on your keyboard!
> 
> or seriously speaking rub your mouse and keyobard with shiny layers of buttter and malai, and sauce mixed with your saliva. Now when they come make sure u were eating AND using the PC. they wldn't want to touch that keyboard again



?????????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 4, 2008)

But remember, after they ve gone, u too have to use ur k/b nd mouse nd it might even srart smelling nd even flies wud sit on ut k/b. And maybe small ants wud come nd shortcircuit the mobo[if cabby near k/b]  or eatup the rubber membrane of ur k/b nd some keys may malfunction.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^yeah a experianced user can be a big help


----------



## chesss (Feb 4, 2008)

> u too have to use ur k/b nd mouse nd it might even srart smelling nd even flies wud sit on ut k/b. And maybe small ants wud come nd shortcircuit the mobo[if cabby near k/b] or eatup the rubber membrane of ur k/b nd some keys may malfunction.


 nahh this never happens 
Source: nightly habit of eating cheese toasts


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 5, 2008)

Something like that happened for me when some some coffee got spilled on K/B nd it was still working....On next day ive to wipe out ants to see the keys nd even flies were surrounding it. 
But such small things cudnt resist me from using my PC. he he nd got my hands dirty.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ y r u telling lies ma buddy??!!......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif.....the turth is d earlier story*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## hullap (Feb 6, 2008)

ya use dr.windows
itll anooy them till death


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

so what did u do


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 16, 2008)

its more annoying if the thread starter dun reply for so much post for over a week


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

uske dost uska comp hi uthakar le gaye honge


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> uske dost uska comp hi uthakar le gaye honge



+1 
haha haha


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

@*GandaBerunda*
BUZZZZZZZZZ.
ttell us what u did


----------

